# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  hi everybody
hi i hope you are well. 
if there is some latin would want to learn japanese i know a page where could learn!!  ::

----------


## Pravit

Hi Yomiuri! A hearty cat with his paw raised to you!

----------


## Yazeed

Welcome!

----------


## djmihow

^_^

----------


## Jca

> if there is some latin would want to learn japanese i know a page where could learn!!

 For latins and spanish speaking people, you can drop by at www.nipoweb.com/foro

----------

